# Snowy Owl in Utah



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A Snowy Owl, rare to Utah, was recorded on the Rich County Christmas Bird Count January 2. The bird was found 5 miles west of the Bear Lake in Round Valley. Attempt to find find it since Monday have failed.

There has been an irruption of Snowies in the lower 48 this year. see map:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&gl ... ,37.353516


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Honolulu- now there's a smart bird- if you are going to winter vacation somewhere- might as well be there


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> > From: Donaldson Peter <[email protected]>
> > Subject: [HawaiiBirding] Snowy Owl at Honolulu International Airport
> >
> > On Monday, Nov 28, a white owl was seen by control tower
> ...


Yep. Smart bird.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I was sitting by my fire roasting a snowy owl when wildlife official came into my camp. Before any type of greeting or introduction, the officer said, "Isn't that a snowy owl on the spit?"

"Yes, officer," I replied.
"You do know that they are an illegal to kill don't you?"
"I do."
I then explained to the officer that I had lost my job, my home, and most of my possesions. I asked him if he understood what it meant to be down-on-your-luck? He said he did.
"This was the only bird I could shoot to provide a meal for myself," I said.
"Hmmmm, I guess I could overlook it based on the circumstances," was his reply.
"What does snowy owl taste like? Is it any good?"
Well, it's a little inbetween the flavor of spotted owl and bald eagle," I said.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A Snowy Owl was sighted and photographed on the Antelope Island Causeway Dec 2, 2011.

Go to: http://www.utahbirds.org/RecCom/UnderReview.htm and scroll down a ways.


----------

